# what is this black ball on my vizsla's eye



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

tobi are male vizsla has had this black spot on his eye lid like a mole, but its growing bigger and bigger, should i be concerned??? i'll get a pic and post it here later


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

If there was a groth on my dog and it was getting bigger I think I would be concerned.The next step would be to have a vet take a look at it.My question is why havent you done anything about this yet.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

i think my mom showed it to the vet, i'll go with her next time and bring it up again


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

When my V just about poked her eye out on a stick, I freaked out. Imagine an 8 month old dog with one eye! Cost quite a bit to get it looked at because it was a national holiday.

Can't replace eyes. I would agree with the others. Get it checked as soon as you can. You'll be relieved to know, one way or the other.

Nice looking V's by the way. You guys with 2 must be super athletes or a lot younger than me


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

super athletes ;D, and i will have a talk with my mom about tobi's eye and if the vet has seen it before, thanks for replying


----------

